# Chicken housing question from newby



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

Yesterday I received my 6 started pullers from McMurray. They all came in great shape. Last night was their first night in the coop/run combination. The run is about 11' by 12'. In the run is the enclosed coop with the ramp and door. They are very secure. Last night and tonight I had to pick each one up and place them in the coop and shut the sliding chicken door for the night. This morning I opened the coop door and eventually they all came down into the run. 

My question to everyone is whether or not I should bother rounding them up and putting them in the coop or should I just let them figure it out themselves?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

If you have ventilation in coop I would leave them in there closed for a couple days. They will learn fast where "home" is. As for roosting, I hear all kinda of opinions on forcing roosting or not. Personally I have never placed my chickens on roost. If the don't roost, then they don't roost. More times than not they figure it out on their own. The only ones that don't roost still is my silkies and Cochin rooster. Well and ducks but that's a whole nother subject. As for rounding them up, I would wait till dark to close them up to see if they'll go in on their own. Mine tend to head to bed as the sun goes down, some head to the trees, and a couple stragglers will wander in as I'm shutting the door. But that's what works for me. If you need to have them in at a certain time then round them up, chickens are all about routine and habits. They will learn quick what they need to do.


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks Apyl. Yesterday I added more steps to their coop ramp and lowered the pitch. Last night when I went out to put a light in the coop four of the six of them were already in the coop. The other two were on the ramp. Seems like I am over the issue. At least I hope so.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Glad to hear it was as simple as fixing the ramp.  When someone describes coop issues I tend to automatically think of it like their coop is built like mine. I didn't even think to ask if their is a ramp.


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

All things are good tonight. All the hens were nestled inside their coop well before dark tonight all on their own.


----------

